# Latest Driver for ATI Radeon 9250



## Knightc3 (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi just bought Team Fortress 2 and it gives me a warning about not having the latest version of the drivers installed. When I go to the ATI site, all it gives me is the same Catalyst Control software I already have installed.

This is the info about the drivers at present:

Driver Packaging Version	8.252-060503a-038185C-ATI	
CATALYST® Version 06.11	
Provider ATI Technologies Inc.	
2D Driver Version 6.14.10.6614	
2D Driver File Path System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Video\....
Direct3D Version 6.14.10.0399	
OpenGL Version 6.14.10.5819	
CATALYST® Control Center Version	1.2.2314.20337	

The game informs that the latest driver is 6.14.10.6614 while the Direct3D and OpenGL both are a previous version. 

Can somebody help me find the right driver.

Thanks.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

It looks like you have the correct driver, *Catalyst 6.11 for XP*. Did you install Microsoft .NET before installing the driver and Catalyst Control Panel?

I don't understand how you can have 6.11 and "2D Driver Version 6.14.10.6614" installed at the same time. Are there any yellow flags in Device Manager?

The official ATI site lists 6.11 as the latest for the Radeon 9250 and has nothing for 6.14, but if the game says you need 6.14 you can get it from *http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/GRAPHICS-BOARD/ATI/ATI-Catalyst-6141065xx-beta.shtml*

To update the driver, go to Device Manager > Display Adapters, right-click the Radeon entry and select Uninstall. Reboot into VGA mode, disable antivirus, install the new driver and reboot to complete.


----------



## Knightc3 (Aug 18, 2007)

I am not sure about the .NET installation but if I remember right, I installed the Control Panel and then went on to update my Windows. So it should have been installed after the Control Panel installation. Also I tried the Update Driver button from Device Manager and it couldnt find an update. The device manager says the device is working fine.

I will try that link. Thanks.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

It's better not to use the Update Driver button for graphics drivers. They need to be uninstalled and installed as described above to avoid conflicts.


----------

